# Finally made it to BJJ school!



## thaistyle (Jan 19, 2010)

After almost 5 years of submission wrestling, somebody opened a BJJ school close to me.  I had an excellent time at my first class, so I joined.  Finally got to go to a BJJ school, not mma.


----------



## Steve (Jan 20, 2010)

thaistyle said:


> After almost 5 years of submission wrestling, somebody opened a BJJ school close to me. I had an excellent time at my first class, so I joined. Finally got to go to a BJJ school, not mma.


Sounds great.  Which school?


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 20, 2010)

The Clinch Grappling Center.  The instructor is a brown belt under Jean Jacques Machado.


----------



## teekin (Jan 21, 2010)

So much fun ! 2 words . . . Gi Chokes. You're going to love these. Have fun and keep posting. :ultracool
lori


----------



## Steve (Jan 21, 2010)

thaistyle said:


> The Clinch Grappling Center. The instructor is a brown belt under Jean Jacques Machado.


That's very cool.  Good luck.  I've seen some of JJ Machado's online training and it's top tier.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds great have fun and enjoy.


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 27, 2010)

Turns out, the school just opened in June.  So all of the students are white belts.  The most senior student has been there for 4-5 months.  The instructor likes the fact that I have past experience.  I have rolled with him a few times.  He's good!  I'm having a blast.  The classes are awesome!!!


----------



## JuijitsuDummy (May 28, 2010)

thaistyle said:


> Turns out, the school just opened in June.  So all of the students are white belts.  The most senior student has been there for 4-5 months.  The instructor likes the fact that I have past experience.  I have rolled with him a few times.  He's good!  I'm having a blast.  The classes are awesome!!!



That is great!

Seems like you are really having a BLAST.

Nothing beats a good instructor.


----------

